# Cyberlink PowerDVD crashes when trying to play anything.



## CaptainSiberia (Nov 29, 2007)

PowerDVD used to work just fine. Now it won't play anything at all. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, twice. No good. Won't play Blu-ray, DVD, or even media files. And there are no error messages. The program just thinks for a minute and then quietly crashes. I don't know how to troubleshoot this any further. Help!


----------



## CaptainSiberia (Nov 29, 2007)

Right-o. PowerDVD version 8.0.2217.50. NVidia GeForce 8400 GS, running the most recent firmware to my knowledge. Windows XP MCE, Version 2002. It used to work perfectly, played Blu-ray discs like a dream, and now it won't play anything anymore. I can't figure out what the devil is wrong with it.


----------



## CaptainSiberia (Nov 29, 2007)

And I've officially solved the problem by reinstalling the whole OS. Not my ideal solution.


----------

